# Found cracked baby bird egg



## arianne (May 7, 2018)

I found a small egg on the ground in NYC. The egg is small, about the size of a quail egg, a greyish color with lots of black and grey specks. I think its a house sparrow but I'm not sure. When i found it, it had this huge crack to the point where some of the shell was missing and I can see the chick inside moving. I have it under a lamp in a bowl with a bunch of tissue, but I'm not quite sure what to do next. I see it moving around like it's trying to hatch, and also it's chirping quite bit. What do I do now? Will it die because of its lack of shell? I'm not sure if I should feed it water, or what.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Good on you for taking the egg home and doing what you can for it. I don't have much to offer as far as what to do for the egg/chick, other than keeping it warm, but I think the fact that there's movement and chirping inside is a great sign. I just wanted to suggest maybe taking it to a wildlife shelter, or ringing one for advice. Here in Aus, we have volunteer wildlife carers who will come out and pick up found or injured wildlife, take it into their home and care for it. They have the training and expertise that most everyday people don't have. Is there something like that where you are that you could call on?


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Good on you!

I agree with Blingy, ring around, even to vet offices to see if they know who to call. 

I don't know much, but I'll share what I do know. If the egg starts to hatch, just let it go on as per normal, but offer small cheeping noises to encourage it. As long as the air sack inside the egg was not damaged it should hopefully be fine. If it hatches successfully, then in order to feed it you'll need to cheep a certain same cheep/whistle to let it know it's time to open it's beak to feed (most wild bird parents do a parent whistle to let the chicks know it's them or they have food as the chicks don't see for the first bit).

A person on youtude has done a lot of bird rescue/egg rescue videos that perhaps might help. Look up "A Chick Called Albert" and see his egg rescue videos, as they have some good tips too.

Hope all goes well, and don't beat yourself up if it doesn't make it. <3


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Can you see a nest that the egg may have fallen from?
Have a read through this link, I know it's regarding birds rather than eggs but the advice is very similar:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-birds/39842-if-you-find-baby-bird.html


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the best thing you can do is to find an avian vet in NYC and call them and ask them if they can refer you to a wildlife rehab facility. I live around Chicago and there are several wildlife rehab facilities in the Chicago suburbs and the local avian vets all know about them so I am assuming that an avian vet in NYC would know if there are any wildlife rehab places around. Sometimes the vet will also be licensed to treat wildlife.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I volunteered at an avian wildlife rehab facility and if the chick hatches you need to take it there. They know what to do so that the chick can be raised correctly and be released back into the wild.


----------

